# Horde PvP-Gilde auf Blackmoore gesucht



## zirilan (9. Mai 2008)

Guten Tag,

mein Name ist Shadowsoul.

Wie aus der Überschrift zu lesen, suche ich nach einer PvP-Gilde auf dem deutschen Server 
Blackmoore. Ich bin ein UD Schurke, momentan LvL 34, aber im Begriff dies schnellst möglichst 
zu ändern. Ich bin der ZEIT noch stark eingeschränkt, da ich mich im Abitur befinde, doch 
spätestens nächste Woche Freitag hab ich's überstanden und dann erstmal eine Menge Zeit xD. 

Ich poste jetzt und hier in der Hoffnung das etwa eine Woche reicht, damit jemand diesen Post liest 
und mich bald in seine Reihen aufnimmt.

Besonders würden mich eine Battleground-Stammgruppe interessieren, zum einen, da sich die Ehre, 
welche für ein Minimum an Arenaequip nötig ist, so leichter beschaffen lässt, zum anderen weil es mir
furchtbar Spass macht die Allianz auf dem Schlachtfeld in ihre Schranken zu weisen. 

Des Weiteren würde ich mich auch für 2v2 und 3v3 Arenateams begeistern lassen, wobei es mir, 
durch die kurze Zeit, die ich erst in der Klasse des Schurken heimisch bin, an Erfahrung fehlt, 
ich mich aber nicht scheue sie auf hartem Weg zu sammeln. 

Natürlich habe ich Verständnis dafür falls die Aufnahmebedingungen eurer Gilde ein gewisses 
Mindestlevel vorrausetzten, aber über mögliche Optionen würde ich mich freuen. Zu kontaktieren 
bin ich am einfachsten über ein Whisper ingame oder eine Antwort auf diesen Post.


----------

